# Well, technically...



## RockGuitarizt

Hallo!

Es fällt mir ständig ein, wie oft ich "well, technically" sage wenn ich Englisch spreche. Ein genaues deutsches Synonym ist mir noch nicht begegnet. Man kann ja "genauer gesagt" sagen aber die gleiche Bedeutung und Betonung hat das nicht.

Es passiert wie im folgenden Beispiel,

"Have you ever been to the zoo?"
"Well _technically _I have been to the zoo but only because I was picking up my little sister from a school trip." 


Das heißt, dass der Sprecher niemals in den Zoo gegangen ist im Sinne von Tiere beobachten, aber er war _in _dem Zoo weil er dorthin gefahren ist.

Wie könnte man diese Situation auf deutsch erklären?


Danke im Voraus!

Ian


----------



## cuore romano

Vielleicht so?

_Genau genommen/Bei Lichte betrachtet_ war ich *im* (betont) Zoo noch nicht, _ich habe nur meine kleine Schwester von einem Schulausflug abgeholt._


----------



## manfy

cuore romano said:


> Vielleicht so?
> 
> _Genau genommen/Bei Lichte betrachtet_ war ich *im* (betont) Zoo noch nicht, _ich habe nur meine kleine Schwester von einem Schulausflug abgeholt._



 "Genau genommen" liegt sehr nahe am englischen "technically" - in Bedeutung und in Anwendung.
Auch "prinzipiell" (oder "prinzipiell betrachtet") ist synonym und oft zu hören: "Prinzipiell war ich schon mal im Zoo - wenn auch nur, um meine Schwester abzuholen..."


----------



## Lune bleue

Hallo,

könnte man auch sowas sagen: "naja, genau gesehen, war ich zwar im Zoo, aber..."? 
Danke


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Lune bleue said:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnte man auch sowas sagen: "naja, genau gesehen, war ich zwar im Zoo, aber..."?
> Danke


_*ge*sehen_ funktioniert nicht. Es gibt das gehobene _bei Lichte *be*sehen_, das aber außerhalb der Lyrik ironisch rüberkommt: _​Bei Lichte besehen, ist er ein aufgeblasenes A......ch._


----------



## Demiurg

Warum nicht das schöne deutsche Wort "eigentlich"?

_Eigentlich war ich schon mal im Zoo, wenn auch nur um meine kleine Schwester abzuholen._


----------



## Lune bleue

Danke Schimmelreiter


----------



## Frieder

... oder wie bei Radio Eriwan: _Im Prinzip ja, aber ..._


----------



## bearded

Ware hier das Advrb _theoretisch_ unangebracht?  _Theoretisch war ich schon im Zoo, aber nur..._


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Ware hier das Advrb _theoretisch_ unangebracht?  _Theoretisch war ich schon im Zoo, aber nur..._


Wieso? Er war ja auch praktisch dort, bloß nicht zu jenem Zweck, dem Zoobesuche gemeiniglich dienen, d.h. der Betrachtung von Tieren.


----------



## bearded

Das ist mir wegen Frieders post eingefallen: wenn _im Prinzip _annehmbar ist, dann vielleicht auch _theoretisch..._


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Eigentlich  würde ich _eigentlich nicht_ sagen, also das Gegenteil des schon vorgeschlagenen





Demiurg said:


> eigentlich


_Eigentlich war ich noch nie_ _im Zoo, ..._


cuore romano said:


> ... _ich habe nur meine kleine Schwester von einem Schulausflug abgeholt._


Es handelte sich ja nicht um einen _eigentlichen_ Zoobesuch, sondern um einen _uneigentlichen._ Schließlich ist der _eigentliche_ Zweck von Zoobesuchen die





Schimmelreiter said:


> Betrachtung von Tieren.


----------



## bearded

Bitte sei nicht beleidigt, SR, aber bist Du in dieser Sache nicht ein wenig 'pingelig'? Es handelt sich doch um eine Redewendung, wobei man nicht 100%-ig genau zu sein braucht.  ''Technically'' bedeutet 'vom technischen Standpunkt aus', also auch 'von der Technik her' , von technischen Theorien her betrachtet.  
Auch 'eigentlich' war ich im Zoo, aber nicht zum ueblichen Zweck' erscheint mir korrekt.
< ... >


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Bitte sei nicht beleidigt, SR, aber bist Du in dieser Sache nicht ein wenig 'pingelig'? Es handelt sich doch um eine Redewendung, wobei man nicht 100%-ig genau zu sein braucht. ''Technically'' bedeutet 'vom technischen Standpunkt aus', also auch 'von der Technik her' , von technischen Theorien her betrachtet.
> Auch 'eigentlich' war ich im Zoo, aber nicht zum ueblichen Zweck' erscheint mir korrekt.
> < ... >


Vgl.


cuore romano said:


> _Genau genommen/Bei Lichte betrachtet_ war ich *im* (betont) Zoo noch nicht, _ich habe nur meine kleine Schwester von einem Schulausflug abgeholt._


cuore romano ist noch pingeliger als ich: Sie bezieht auch _g__enau genommen _und_ bei Lichte betrachtet_ auf die Negation:





cuore romano said:


> noch nicht


----------



## manfy

Well, technically...you're both right! 

Es hängt davon ab, von welcher Seite du die Münze betrachtest:
_"Genau genommen_ war ich *im* Zoo noch nicht,..." deutet an, dass du, als Sprecher, diesen Besuch nicht als traditionellen Zoobesuch verstehst, obwohl du effektiv im Zoo warst.
_"Genau genommen_ war ich schon mal im Zoo, wenn auch nur..." deutet an, dass du diesen Besuch 'technically' als legitimen Zoobesuch rechtfertigen willst, obwohl du weißt, dass man ihn normalerweise nicht als solchen bezeichnen kann.

Bei dieser Anwendung von "technically" hat das Wort wenig mit 'vom technischen Standpunkt aus' zu tun. Ich denke es ist eher ein Bezug auf "technicality", also "Feinheit". In diesem Fall eben die Feinheit der Sprache, bzw. die formale Definition von "im Zoo gewesen sein", welche von der allgemein verstandenen Bedeutung ironischerweise abweicht.


----------



## cuore romano

Hmm...

Wenn _ich_ jemanden von einem Schulausflug abhole, dann mache ich das *am* Zoo - ich kaufe dafür nicht extra eine Eintrittskarte, um jemanden *im* Zoo nur mal grade eben abzuholen.


----------



## manfy

cuore romano said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Wenn _ich_ jemanden von einem Schulausflug abhole, dann mache ich das *am* Zoo - ich kaufe dafür nicht extra eine Eintrittskarte, um jemanden *im* Zoo nur mal grade eben abzuholen.



Naja, das hängt von der Zooanlage ab. Viele der Zoos die ich kenne, sind weitläufig angelegt und der Be-/Entladebereich und Eingang is mitten im Gelände, mit junk-shops and food outlets noch außerhalb des kostenpflichtigen Bereichs und da kann man schon legitimerweise von "im Zoo" sprechen. (...technically...  )


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Vielleicht hat „I have been to …“ beide Bedeutungen – *zum* Zoo fahren und/oder *in den* Zoo gehen.


----------



## bearded

Nach SRs und cuores Logik hätte der OP/Anfrager vielleicht richtiger schreiben sollen  ''Well, technically I have *not* been to the zoo, I have ((only been there as I have)) picked up my little sister''.
Er hat es aber eben nicht so geschrieben und -denke ich - auch nicht so verstanden.


----------



## manfy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Vielleicht hat „I have been to …“ beide Bedeutungen – *zum* Zoo fahren und/oder *in den* Zoo gehen.



 Dies kommt erschwerend hinzu! "I've been to the zoo" ist genauso eindeutig wie "I've been there", rein grammatikalisch kann es 'im Zoo oder beim Zoo' ausdrücken (auch wenn es generell als 'im Zoo' verstanden wird). Aber genau deswegen funktioniert das "well, technically..." so gut, weil es auf die Mehrdeutigkeit der Sprache anspielt.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Nach SRs und cuores Logik hätte der OP/Anfrager vielleicht richtiger schreiben sollen ''Well, technically I have *not *been to the zoo


Hätte er nicht. Mir geht's _eigentlich_ um _eigentlich._

_technically _bedeutet 


Frieder said:


> _Im Prinzip_


und ist das Gegenteil von _eigentlich_:

_Im Prinzip war ich schon mal dort, aber eigentlich habe ich nur meine Schwester abgeholt.



_PS
Vgl. _im weiteren Sinne vs. im engeren  Sinne_


----------



## bearded

> Schimmelreiter:
> im Prinzip war ich schon mal dort


Warum dann nicht 'theoretisch'?  Prinzip geht, Theorie geht nicht?


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> Warum dann nicht 'theoretisch'? Prinzip geht, Theorie geht nicht?



Weil dies prinzipiell das Gegenteil ausdrückt!
Im Prinzip / prinzipiell weist auf eine geregelte, allgemeine Definition hin, die angewandt werden kann, um eine Aussage rechtzufertigen, auch wenn die tatsächliche Bedeutung der Aussage generell anders gedeutet wird.
Der Ausdruck "theoretisch" is in Bedeutung vergleichbar, weil es auf ein (eventuell rein) theoretisches Grundprinzip hinweist, es hat jedoch die primäre, dominante Bedeutung von *nicht real,* wohingegen "im Prinzip" zwar ein vielleicht theoretisches Konzept ausdrückt, welches aber anerkannt *real anwendbar *ist!

Ich verstehe deine Frage und Zweifel, weil das Adverb _theoretisch_ recht oft auch von Muttersprachlern mit der Bedeutung von _prinzipiell_ missbraucht wird.

----------------------
PS: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass es Sätze gibt, in denen "theoretisch" und "prinzipiell" bedeutungsgleich und damit austauschbar sind, z.B. Zukunftshypothesen:
"Theoretisch könnte die Sonne morgen explodieren" = "Im Prinzip könnte die Sonne morgen explodieren".
Hier beschreiben beide Worte "der Theorie nach", "dem Prinzip nach" eine potentielle Möglichkeit (auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering ist).

Andererseits bei (semi-)faktischen Aussagen sieht dies anders aus:
"Theoretisch war ich gestern krank"  sollte man im Deutschen nicht sagen, denn falls ich wirklich krank war, z.B. leichter Schnupfen, aber trotzdem zur Arbeit ging, dann war ich *real* leicht krank und nicht *nur theoretisch*. 
"Im Prinzip war ich gestern krank" ist aber richtig, weil dieser Schnupfen einer realen Krankheit entspricht, auch wenn ich trotz der nur leichten Symptome zur Arbeit ging.


----------



## cuore romano

Schimmelreiter said:


> _Im Prinzip war ich schon mal dort, aber eigentlich habe ich nur meine Schwester abgeholt.
> 
> _




Ich verstehe _im Prinzip_ anders.
Da ich solche von manfy beschriebenen Zoos nicht kenne, und für mich der wirkliche Zoo nicht die Fressbuden sind , war _ich_ _(= meinem Verständnis nach)_ mit dem Zusatz _aber eigentlich habe ich nur meine Schwester abgeholt._ auch nicht drin.  

_Im Prinzip war ich schon mal dort, aber nach 3 Minuten hatte ich mir dermaßen den Fuss verknackst_, _dass ich nur noch im Café gesessen habe, bis meine Freunde zurückkamen._

Aber vielleicht ist das jetzt auch nur noch Erbsenzählerei?


----------

